# LAN-WLAN Verbindung durch Router



## multimolti (29. August 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen Server, den will ich mit einem LAN Kabel an den Router hängen. Mein Rechner geht durch WLAN ins Internet.

Übers Internet auf den Server zu verbinden ist kein Problem, einfach IP oder DynDNS Adresse eingeben und schon ist man da.
Aber wie komme ich von meinem Rechner auf den Server?
Ich habe eine 192.168.2 IP, alles LAN geht mit 192.168.0, und ich kann nicht über meine eigene InternetIP verbinden. Was kann man da machen?

Momentan ist die Situation noch so, das der Server an einem anderen Rechner hängt, und über den über WLAN ins Internet geht. Aber ist eigentlich die gleiche Situation, nur anstatt dem Router gibt es eben den "anderen-PC".

Habe eine Grafik angehängt.


----------



## peper (29. August 2007)

Also eigentlich müßtest du mit der 192.168.0.96 raufkommen^^
Oder nicht
Also solange du alle im selben Netz hast sollte es kein Problem sein^^

*edit: Ahh ok sie sind nicht in einem Netz richtig*
LG Lars


----------



## multimolti (29. August 2007)

Ja müsste. Komm ich aber nicht. Firewall ist bei allen Rechnern die im Problem inbegriffen sind aus, und wie gesagt, vom Server (192.168.0.96) kann ich das Notebook (192.168.2.33) pingen, aber das Notebook kann den Server nicht pingen!
Ich denke, wenn ich versuche, vom Notebook den Server zu pingen muss das Signal ja erst durch "anderer-PC" (192.168.2.33 oder 192.168.0.1) und der lässt das vielleicht nicht durch.

Das einzige, worum es mir geht, ist das ich vom Notebook auf den Server kann, alle anderen Rechner sind egal, und vom Internet kommt man auch auf alle außer "4. Rechner"


----------



## peper (29. August 2007)

Hast du es schonmal versucht denb Rechner mit 2 Karten als Gateway an deinem Rechner einzubinden


----------



## multimolti (29. August 2007)

KP wie du das jetzt meinst, aber auch egal. Es muss so gehen, wie ich es will, ich werde hier jetzt bestimmt keine Kabel durch das ganze Haus legen, und den Server mit WLAN anschliessen will ich nicht. Wäre zwar einfach aber langsam und instabil.

Gibt viele Threads, die das Problem behandelt haben, aber keine Lösung funktioniert bei mir:
http://www.supportnet.de/listthread/1036977 <-- Dateifreigabe IST aktiviert.
http://www.supportnet.de/discussion/listmessages.asp?autoid=189451 <-- Firewalls SIND ALLE deaktiviert
http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/netzwerke/166499-wlan-lan-netzwerk-einrichten.html <-- das gleiche...


----------



## peper (29. August 2007)

Sollst du auch nicht du sollst lediglich an deinem Rechner in deinen Netzwerkeinstellungen zusätzlich als Gateway die zweite Netzwerkarten IP des anderen Netzes angeben(192.168.2.33)


----------



## multimolti (29. August 2007)

Habe das jetzt gemacht, also 
LAN-Verbindung -> Eigenschaften -> Internetprotokoll -> Eigenschaften -> Erweitert -> Standartgateway hinzufügen
Habe da 192.168.2.33 hinzugefügt, bringt aber leider nichts!


----------



## peper (30. August 2007)

hmm hatte mich auch verguckt 
weiß zwar immernoch nicht was es bringt aber gebe mal die 192.168.0.1 als gateway ein


----------



## michaelwengert (30. August 2007)

Ist in deinem Router eine Route zum 192.168.0.0 Netz eingetragen?
Der Router muss ja wissen, wie er in dieses Netz kommt. 

Ansonsten benutzt er wahrscheinlich immer die Standardroute und diese geht wohl ins Internet. Und da findet er dann das Netz 192.168.0.0 nicht.

Michael


----------



## multimolti (30. August 2007)

Habe zwar nichts geändert, geht jetzt aber trotzdem  Danke für die Antworten^^


----------

